# Illness Benefit/ appeal disallowed



## Concert (25 Sep 2011)

Approx two years ago I was called for a med review for my illness benefit.  My review was not successful and I was called for a second review by another accessor which I again failed.  I then decided to appeal their decision which meant writing a lengthy letter to explain my situation.  I had back surgery quite a few years ago and since then have suffered from a lot along with further bad episodes of sciatica if i am not careful.  I know myself that i would be unable to take up a job position and i have lost a lot (career wise) over the years because of this.  I attend regularly for physio and physio says my back in a terrible state at times.  My problem is that I have good times as well and I admitted this at the interviews and did attend on my good days.  I'm totally confused as I know I would not last in any job yet there does not seem to be any criteria for back trouble, do you have to be nearly wheelchair bound to keep these allowances.  After two years wait I was not even afforded an oral review,they just decided to cut me off even though i appealed and expected a hearing to explain my case.  When I phoned they said doctors evidence not strong enough so was doc being two faced by telling me I could not work with my back and giving them a different report, seems so unfair as I have just spent another two days in and out of bed.


----------



## gimp (25 Sep 2011)

Not sure from your email whether this was an appeal against the decision to the deciding officer or an appeal to the SWAO. If you have not already done so can you not appeal this decision to the Social Welfare Appeals office if you feel strongly about it and that the decision is wrong. 
There is a long wait on these appeals mine has taken over 14 months from date of initial appeal to the SWAO to being granted an oral hearing, so be prepared to wait if you go this route.


----------



## mrsk (7 Oct 2011)

do you have to be nearly wheelchair bound to keep these allowances! 
Many wheelchair bound people go to work and don't claim illness benefit!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

Concert said:


> do you have to be nearly wheelchair bound to keep these allowances.


Is this your substantive question or do you have others? If that's your question then I would imagine that the answer is "no" since there is a range of conditions that would not necessitate use of a wheelchair which would qualify somebody for these benefits.

Also - do actually you mean _Illness Benefit_ or some other payment?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/social_welfare/social_welfare_payments/disability_and_illness/


----------

